# Fake IDs



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Some folks with DWI/DUI and other felony convictions cannot get past the Uber background check, let alone some stricter ones like CORI in Massachusetts. They may have heard about using a Fake ID with a fake name and other fake information to drive for Uber. A "friend of a friend" may create this for a "friendly fee", a couple of hundred bucks for a decent forgery. This often works, at least temporarily, since Uber does not do a fingerprint check that would easily prevent this scheme.

However, although you may convince Uber, that does not check very hard, that you have never been convicted of a crime, most state governments take a very dim view of both forgery in general and specifically using a fake-ID to commit fraud. If caught, say at a traffic accident site, you may be arrested, Uber will permanently deactivate the account opened with the fake ID, you may be sentenced in state court to both large fines and jail time.






So before you pay good money for a fake ID, ask yourself" "Do I want to risk going to jail (again)?"


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

No way can this work -- don't they verify the DL info with the RMV?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> No way can this work -- don't they verify the DL info with the RMV?


If you mean DMV (not sure what RMV means) then yes, it does work, but requires an excellent forgery. This forgery is far better than your average, student fake-ID used to buy beer, liquor or pretend your 18 not 16 to get into the local hot spot that checks ID. Both the SS# and DL# have to already be in the DMV system and have a "clean" record. This is usually done by identity theft or using the information of a recently dead person. The cost is 10-20 times a typical student fake-ID and can be safely purchased on the Dark-net. Unfortunately for the purchaser, while it might pass a cursory DMV check, it will generally not withstand a more careful police check when caught at a traffic stop.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

RMV = Registry of Motor Vehicles.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

Maven said:


> If you mean DMV (not sure what RMV means) then yes, it does work, but requires an excellent forgery. This forgery is far better than your average, student fake-ID used to buy beer, liquor or pretend your 18 not 16 to get into the local hot spot that checks ID. Both the SS# and DL# have to already be in the DMV system and have a "clean" record. This is usually done by identity theft or using the information of a recently dead person. The cost is 10-20 times a typical student fake-ID and can be safely purchased on the Dark-net. Unfortunately for the purchaser, while it might pass a cursory DMV check, it will generally not withstand a more careful police check when caught at a traffic stop.


If the criminal gets stopped by the police all he has to do is show his real ID. the police does not care if you uber or not


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Maven said:


> Some folks with DWI/DUI and other felony convictions cannot get past the Uber background check, let alone some stricter ones like CORI in Massachusetts. They may have heard about using a Fake ID with a fake name and other fake information to drive for Uber. A "friend of a friend" may create this for a "friendly fee", a couple of hundred bucks for a decent forgery. This often works, at least temporarily, since Uber does not do a fingerprint check that would easily prevent this scheme.
> 
> However, although you may convince Uber, that does not check very hard, that you have never been convicted of a crime, most state governments take a very dim view of both forgery in general and specifically using a fake-ID to commit fraud. If caught, say at a traffic accident site, you may be arrested, Uber will permanently deactivate the account opened with the fake ID, you may be sentenced in state court to both large fines and jail time.
> 
> ...


So you're saying that the new identity the government gave me after I testified at the Iran Contra hearings might not be good anymore and get me thrown in jail?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So you're saying that the new identity the government gave me after I testified at the Iran Contra hearings might not be good anymore and get me thrown in jail?


Hopefully, the government can setup a new identity as least half as good as a professional forger.  Otherwise, we may be sharing a cell.  Don't forget to bring the cookies! 


manymancruz said:


> If the criminal gets stopped by the police all he has to do is show his real ID. the police does not care if you uber or not


The cops may get suspicious for many different reasons like if they notice that the car you're driving is registered under a different name, but both of you have the same picture. If you're carrying a PAX who notices and reports the difference to Uber then that begins an entirely different set of problems for you.


----------

